# Gas Tank Size Question



## Rusty (Jun 27, 2006)

Recently I was at a gas station and and filled-up 18.2 gallons according to the gas pump... The dash display indicated I had 10 miles left in the tank....

Anyway, I got curious about the accuracy of the pump so the next two tank fulls I went to two different stations at near exactly same miles left on the tank...

At the other two stations I pumped 16.2 gallons and 16.7 gallons... 

That gas station has some serious errors in their pump... in their favor... About 10% in their favor...

BTW, specs show the tank is about 18 gallons...


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

It's a conspiracy.:willy: 
:agree


----------



## Rusty (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes! 

:willy:


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, Rusty
The DIC displays the miles left at your average MPG. If the MPG is low, then
you would have more gas in the tank. If your ave MPG is high, then you would have less gas in the tank. Also, how level your car is when filling can change how much it will hold.
Larry


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

I try not to look at the number of gallons going into my car..... Its so sad that I get robbed in broad daylight about twice a week....


----------



## Rusty (Jun 27, 2006)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Hi, Rusty
> The DIC displays the miles left at your average MPG. If the MPG is low, then
> you would have more gas in the tank. If your ave MPG is high, then you would have less gas in the tank. Also, how level your car is when filling can change how much it will hold.
> Larry


I haven't reset the the milage thingy in like 3000 miles.... so the average MPG isn't changing a whole lot.... Besides, recently I went on a road trip and up'ed the average a little which should've made it less in the tank when I was filling 16.2 and 16.7 gallons...

And also, the display doesn't really change as the car rocks so I figure the logic tosses momentary changes like going down hills or not level....

The gas station is rippin me off!!!

:willy:


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Rusty said:


> Recently I was at a gas station and and filled-up 18.2 gallons according to the gas pump... The dash display indicated I had 10 miles left in the tank....
> 
> Anyway, I got curious about the accuracy of the pump so the next two tank fulls I went to two different stations at near exactly same miles left on the tank...
> 
> ...


Sounds fishy, could happen but I wouldn't put faith in going between stations and what you think is left in the tank. If you realy want to know for sure, go back with a 1 gallon gas jug and fill it up. If there is a slight deviation when filled to the proper mark, drop a dime on your states department of weights and measures complaining the station is rippin customers off....


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Rusty said:


> I haven't reset the the mileage thingy in like 3000 miles.... so the average MPG isn't changing a whole lot.... Besides, recently I went on a road trip and up'ed the average a little which should've made it less in the tank when I was filling 16.2 and 16.7 gallons...
> 
> And also, the display doesn't really change as the car rocks so I figure the logic tosses momentary changes like going down hills or not level....
> 
> ...


I totally believe they are ripping you off. I just want to clarify that mileage left is based on current driving not total average since you reset. I see the miles left go up when I am cruising along but when I check the avg mpg it has not changed.


----------

